# Priorities



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It's reassuring to know that people currently in charge of running this country get their priorities so right:

"EgyptAir said on Thursday it will analyze its onboard movies to make sure they respect "Egyptian values and customs,” following a complaint by a Muslim Brotherhood member who took offence at a film screened during one of its flights.

EgyptAir said the film had been turned off at the request of Ahmed Fahmy, a Shura Council MP and a leading member of the Muslim Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice Party. In a statement, EgyptAir said he had "expressed reservations about one of the scenes" in the movie.

The statement did not name the film, but local media identified it as "Arees Mama” (Mother's Suitor), a decades-old movie starring the renowned actress Nelly. Al-Masry Al-Youm said Fahmy had taken offence at scenes of intimacy.

Fahmy could not immediately be reached for comment.

The case is likely to fuel concerns about the extent to which the Muslim Brotherhood could use its new position of power to curb freedom of expression.

Critics of a new, Islamist-tinged Constitution approved by a popular referendum in December worry it gives wide scope for conservatives to limit forms of expression deemed harmful to public morals.

Responding to media reports of a confrontation between Fahmy and the EgyptAir crew aboard Wednesday's flight from Khartoum to Cairo, the EgyptAir statement said Fahmy had asked for the film to be switched off "politely and without a row.”

"The film screening was halted in business class and there was no annoyance or objection from the passengers," it said.

In a separate statement, EgyptAir said it would form a committee to review all films shown on its flights.

Roshdy Zakaria, chief executive of the state-run company, said the committee would pull films it deemed "depart from Egyptian values and customs.”

EgyptAir reviews in-flight movies after Brotherhood complaint | Egypt Independent

lane:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

So....Egyptair will be sticking to cartoons from now on???
I'm glad they've got no more important issues....like safety!!??


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

mamasue said:


> So....Egyptair will be sticking to cartoons from now on???
> I'm glad they've got no more important issues....like safety!!??


as if I needed another reason not to fly egyptair


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and what about the other passengers on the airplane.. Why did they not say they wanted to watch it? 

I am sure I have told this before..

About 5 or 6 years ago I was flying KLM to Glasgow during Ramadan the flight left about 2am.. and as soon as the seat belt sign came off an announcement was made saying that they would be serving the meal immediately due to it being Ramadan.

The next year on KLM again during Ramadan I asked before take off if the meal would be served straight away as it was Ramadan only to be looked at funny and told..No certainly not this is a KLM flight.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and in this day and age where technology allows each individual passenger on the plane to choose what to watch or not to watch...of course not all airlines and all routes have that facility. But the bigger picture here is the mentality of these guys, whereby they impose their view of what's right and wrong on everyone else, "moral values" that are nothing but a backward vision of life and religion.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And if he wished to be so backward why was he flying.. hehe

I wonder if they insist on sitting next to men?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

The film was halted in business class when the captain pulled up their screens..... If the rest of the plane had their own options, we now see how the MB is trying to force Shuria on the people in general by trying to influence a civil airline.


Eco-Mariner


----------

